# Saltboatworks FRS-15



## Hoang (Jul 27, 2018)

This is my first boat ever owned, first boat I have ever built and first time ever driving a tiller. Salt Boatworks FRS-15. Not completed yet but it was wet tested on Friday 13th. I still have a few things to do to have it 100% fish ready. Started on August 13th, 2019 and on the water March 13th after TPWD inspection.

My FRS-15 is modified quite a bit from the plans. Extended rub rails / spray rails and flush hatches with drains. Full knee boards. Full flat stern deck.

*Suzuki DF20A with power tilt
*Lowrance Elite 7Ti sounder
*Atlas Microjacker
*Poling platform from a HB professional. A bit tall but it works for now. Couldn't pass up the deal
*65qt Engel cooler
*36" tall grab rail
*Optima Blue Top dual purpose to power everything on board.

No performance numbers yet as I am still breaking in the outboard and adjusting the outboard height. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Hoang (Jul 27, 2018)

few more photos..


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats. Sweet little skiff. Have fun getting it dialed in. 

Strange, though, none of the on-lookers have any tools or sand paper in hands.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Nice work.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Well done! Congrats


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Awesome job. I’ve been following yours and a couple more. Looks like you may have only the third one finished? They have some cool designs. You gonna do the Carolina 25 next?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Great job and she is beautiful.


----------



## Hoang (Jul 27, 2018)

Zika said:


> Congrats. Sweet little skiff. Have fun getting it dialed in.
> 
> Strange, though, none of the on-lookers have any tools or sand paper in hands.


Thankyou! Buddies dropped by to help flip the boat and knock down a few beers ...



GaG8tor said:


> Awesome job. I’ve been following yours and a couple more. Looks like you may have only the third one finished? They have some cool designs. You gonna do the Carolina 25 next?


Thanks, I won't be building another boat. It's a lot of work and I don't have space to build another boat. I built the FRS15 for the experience and to actually own a boat finally.


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

I followed the build on Instagram. Nice work


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Looks great my Texas brother! I can't wait to get my FRS14 completed!!! Sooner or later I will start a thread here for Project Skipjack...


Yes, this is Michael aka, Skinny Dipper Fishing


----------



## Hoang (Jul 27, 2018)

Added the Shaw Wing cav plate. Awesome customer service by the way! The change in performance was night and day difference. Planed out instantly and best of all, no bow rise and porpoising anymore. Now I am just fine tuning and playing with different props.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Don't kid youself, You'll build another boat.


----------



## Hoang (Jul 27, 2018)

BassFlats said:


> Don't kid youself, You'll build another boat.


Another day! If I got space and time, I'd build the new FRS-18 that is soon being release. For now, I am enjoying being a new boat owner.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Beautiful build @Hoang! I hope my FRS-14 build turns out half as good as yours did!


Michael


----------



## Hoang (Jul 27, 2018)

SeaDrifter said:


> Beautiful build @Hoang! I hope my FRS-14 build turns out half as good as yours did!
> 
> 
> Michael


You got it bro! Your's is lookin really good...


----------

